# Spotlight Reccomendations



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Im picking up my new boat Friday and have been digging around coming up with a list for accessories that I need to get with it.

One of the things Ive decided I need is a spotlight. I have one of those Stanley 2M cp rechargeable cordless jobs but its been charging for 6 hours and still wont come on, figure the bulbs toast.

So Im on BPS website trying to get an idea of which one I want and I run across a little hiccup. Some lights are measured in the good old Candlepower that we all know and love while others are measured in lumens.

Ive dug all over and cant get a straight answer on how 1M cp compares to 1100 lumens (two different lights I was looking at) so I figured Id see if anyone has a recommendation on what lumen rating I should be looking for to get the output of 2M cp QBeam. 

For that matter, if anyone has a specific model recommendation that would be greatly appreciated too. I prefer a light with a cord (the new boat will have a 12v outlet) so I dont have to worry about keeping up with chargers.


----------



## b16lewis (Mar 8, 2014)

stream light products are the best portable solutions out there. If you wanted a mounted spot light i would recommend go-light. I own stream light products and i wont buy anything else


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> If you wanted a mounted spot light i would recommend go-light.


X-2....But look for them at a 4X4 vender....They are cheaper for the same thing.


----------



## b16lewis (Mar 8, 2014)

i use qcs marine for all of my boat lighting and electronic purchases


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendations but Im looking for a hand-held, preferably with a cord. After posting this last night I went back to the BPS site and was reading different reviews trying to get a feel for what they had versus what people were saying.

I accidentally clicked on the picture of the 1100 lumen light (a Brinkman Blue Max) and when the picture blew up on my screen I noticed the tag on the side of the light was perfectly clear in the picture and that 1100 lumen light has a big fat sticker on the side that says 3M Candle Power.
I had a similar model years ago and was very impressed with it so that one seems to be the front runner right now at $30. 
I dont night fish as much as I used to so I dont want to spend a pile of money on something that may sit for months between uses and Im surely in no hurry to start drilling holes in a new boat.

Of course, with this new boat I may respark that old cat flame since I wont have to worry so much about fixing a motor by the light of the moon like I have in the past.

Thanks again for the recommendations though, the go-light might be an option for my old boat. Ive drilled enough holes in that thing over the last 10 years it probably wouldnt require any more drilling to mount a light.


----------



## b16lewis (Mar 8, 2014)

well then look at the sreamlight stuff it is worth the money


----------



## garyroe (Nov 26, 2020)

SUPAREE LED Remote Spotlight contains the necessary traits that you want a spotlight to have. It’s the top pick among 12V LED spotlights for boats. The magnetic base is strong and reliable so you will have peace of mind when you put it on any metallic surface. I’m glad that I don’t need to deal with screws and brackets for installation. What I did is plug it in to start using. It’s done with the help of a 2.5-meter power cord with a cigarette plug.


----------

